
A non-profit has laid out four visions of Silicon Valley, three are bleak - doener
https://www.cnbc.com/2018/08/23/spur-lays-out-dystopian-bay-area-visions-for-2070.html
======
timmytwotime
This reads more like a propaganda piece than a real study.

~~~
doener
Propaganda piece for whom?

